

New algorithm guesses SSNs - fogus
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2009/07/social-insecurity-numbers-open-to-hacking.ars

======
nradov
Most of the problem with SSNs comes from credit fraud identity theft. If you
freeze your credit file it prevents lenders from running credit checks without
specific authorization. And with a blocked credit check the thief will be
unable to borrow money in your name. I've had my files frozen for several
years.

[http://www.consumersunion.org/campaigns/learn_more/003484ind...](http://www.consumersunion.org/campaigns/learn_more/003484indiv.html)

------
vaksel
They need to make SSN # assignments more random. Right now it seems like its
pretty much a consecutive set. You can just add +x to your social security #,
and get a valid number

~~~
kd5bjo
No, they just need to not be used for authentication, but only for
identification. Everyone's SSN should be published by the government to force
people to realize that they aren't (and never have been) secret information.

~~~
vaksel
that'll work, frankly I don't understand why the social security card does not
come with a photo

~~~
philwelch
Because photographing infants is not an especially good ID technique.

You can get a US Passport or state driver's license, and that usually has its
own ID number on it and a photo, but that doesn't help your SSN.

~~~
vaksel
people update their driver license photos all the time. + infants etc can be
issued the regular card, and when they turn 16, they can be required to get
the photo and then be required to update it every 10 years.

------
tokenadult
New York Times reporting on same research discussed here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=690538>

